# Help needed to identify which LR I’ve got please



## Murbah Marg (Jan 1, 2018)

For quite some years I’ve been subscribing to LR CC but not actually using it. I made numerous attempts to get started but did nothing more than import what looks to be 5094 photos. Ive made no adjustments to them. I was always concerned that I hadn’t included some crucial element in the import process and would make a huge mess.... which I’ve done anyway.
Now I see that LR has changed and I am supposed to make a new decision about which LR I should use.  $13.58 is being taken from my bank acc monthly by adobe. I’m not sure if I inadvertently clicked on one of the choices or not?!  I checked in the “help” section to see what version is on my MacBook :
2015.6 release CC 1078672 version 10.13(2) CC 2015.6 (1078672)
This tells me nothing? Can anyone here identify what I have please?
To complicate matters, yesterday I downloaded the new High Sierra OS on my MacBook and now I have 2 versions of LR.
Once again I checked “help” for the codes. It is LR5 version 5.7 (991162) perpetual licence version 10.13(2) and there are 911 imported photos on it.  Over the years I’ve attempted to get started with LR but was always too busy to keep going with the learning. Now I’m retired and will have time to persist. Am I able to just delete both of these from my computer and download the LR classic version and begin from scratch? Could someone walk me though the process? I’ve been reading and reading all the comments on both the LR classic and the LR CC and have gathered that the CC version is very basic and missing many useful tools.
At the moment I just use snapseed to make slight adjustments to my photos and use 2 external HD to store my photos and the backups in Year/month and event sequence.
Also a long time ago I downloaded the LR app onto my iPhone and iPad.
Any suggestions and advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## clee01l (Jan 1, 2018)

When you log on to your version of LR, you can go to the Help Menu and choose "System Info..." The first 5 lines of the dialog that opens will tell you and us everything you need to know about the version of LR that is open.  Since you are paying a monthly fee, that means that you are entitled to the subscription version  For me the 1st 5 lines read:
Lightroom Classic version: 7.1 [ 1148620 ]
License: Creative Cloud
Language setting: en-US
Operating system: Mac OS 10
Version: 10.13.2 [17C88]

Your Creative cloud subscription license entitles you to this version of Lightroom Classic which is the lates version of a traditional computer based app (rather than the Lightroom CC version 1.x which is cloud based. You should down load the version that you need using the Adobe Creative Cloud Application Manager which should be running as an icon in the Apple menubar.

You *do not need to start over.* Your master catalog  (the one with 5094 photos) can be used with Lightroom Classic (7.x)  If that catalog was created with an older version of LR, then the contents will be created in a LR7 compatible catalog database scheme.


----------



## Murbah Marg (Jan 2, 2018)

clee01l said:


> When you log on to your version of LR, you can go to the Help Menu and choose "System Info..." The first 5 lines of the dialog that opens will tell you and us everything you need to know about the version of LR that is open.  Since you are paying a monthly fee, that means that you are entitled to the subscription version  For me the 1st 5 lines read:
> Lightroom Classic version: 7.1 [ 1148620 ]
> License: Creative Cloud
> Language setting: en-US
> ...


Thank you clee01l.
Because I did not know what I was doing when I imported those 5094 photos and I have made no alterations to them I would probably be better off beginning again fresh with a clean slate, so to speak. I am wondering how to rid my computer of the other LR5 that has reappeared on my MacBook and get rid of those 5084 photos on my other LR Version: CC 2915.6 (1078672) Licence: Creative Cloud Version 10.13(2)
Then would I be able to download the new LR Classic yo make my fresh start?
I also have a LR on my iPhone and my iPad, would I just delete those too ?


----------



## clee01l (Jan 2, 2018)

The apps on your phone and iPad are different apps and do not relate in any way the LR apps installed on your MacBook. 
As for the older versions of LR,  If you can find these listed in the Adobe Creative Cloud Application Manager, there is an option to uninstall.  If you are not able to uninstall them via Adobe Creative Cloud Application Manager, you can simply go to the Applications folder and drag the older LR apps to the trash. 

When you imported the 5084 images, presumably you had LR copy them to a location that you would want them to be located again, Why delete them and reimport?   Also when imported into your LR catalog file, LR spent some time creating previews it the previews folder If you start over, then LR will need to regenerate the contents of your previews folder (package).  Look for a package folder with the words Previews and the extension "*.lrdata"  If you are going to import into a new catalog and create a new previews folder (package), you will want to make sure that these older orphaned previews folder (packages) are gone as they can be quite large


----------



## Murbah Marg (Jan 3, 2018)

clee01l said:


> The apps on your phone and iPad are different apps and do not relate in any way the LR apps installed on your MacBook.
> As for the older versions of LR,  If you can find these listed in the Adobe Creative Cloud Application Manager, there is an option to uninstall.  If you are not able to uninstall them via Adobe Creative Cloud Application Manager, you can simply go to the Applications folder and drag the older LR apps to the trash.
> 
> When you imported the 5084 images, presumably you had LR copy them to a location that you would want them to be located again, Why delete them and reimport?   Also when imported into your LR catalog file, LR spent some time creating previews it the previews folder If you start over, then LR will need to regenerate the contents of your previews folder (package).  Look for a package folder with the words Previews and the extension "*.lrdata"  If you are going to import into a new catalog and create a new previews folder (package), you will want to make sure that these older orphaned previews folder (packages) are gone as they can be quite large


----------



## Murbah Marg (Jan 3, 2018)

Thank you again clee01l. At last I’ve updated my old CC version of LR to LR Classic and I didn’t lose those 5084 old photos


----------

